# removable devices not removable anymore...

## luismanson

Hi people i currently have dbus+hal to automount any USB removable mass storage device i plug in the PC, some time ago i had an "eject" option in the KDE menu plus the unmount option for every plugged device i had, like my mp3 player and the pen drive, or any "removable storage" device y plug in.

but now i ony have the unmount option and no "eject"

any ideas? any changes y hal configuration files?

----------

## bunder

does eject work if you run it from the command line?

----------

## luismanson

yes, i always eject from console now  :Sad: 

screenshot http://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ejectcg8.jpg

even if its in spanish you can see that there is no "eject/expulsar" option, and the pen drive is taken with a hard drive icon and not a pen drive as before...

kernel messages:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> 
> usb-storage: device found at 7
> ...

 Last edited by luismanson on Sun Apr 29, 2007 6:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bunder

to be honest, i don't really think usb keys and the like need to be ejected.  once the filesystem is unmounted, you can pretty much pull the plug after a couple seconds.  my sandisk mp3 player hasn't had any issues.  ymmv.

cheers

----------

## luismanson

 *bunder wrote:*   

> to be honest, i don't really think usb keys and the like need to be ejected.  once the filesystem is unmounted, you can pretty much pull the plug after a couple seconds.  my sandisk mp3 player hasn't had any issues.  ymmv.
> 
> cheers

 

ok, AFAIK they need to be ejected, windows has the options, and thats maybe because they dont have an option to unmount, but in your kde, do you have an eject option?

----------

## bunder

 *luismanson wrote:*   

>  *bunder wrote:*   to be honest, i don't really think usb keys and the like need to be ejected.  once the filesystem is unmounted, you can pretty much pull the plug after a couple seconds.  my sandisk mp3 player hasn't had any issues.  ymmv.
> 
> cheers 
> 
> ok, AFAIK they need to be ejected, windows has the options, and thats maybe because they dont have an option to unmount, but in your kde, do you have an eject option?

 

don't remember, and i'm not at home to check.  sorry.   :Crying or Very sad: 

i know windows yells at you about using the eject icon, but all it does is unmount any filesystems and powers off the device.  as long as the files are synced (via unmount) you could theoretically just pull it out.

----------

## luismanson

solved after an upgrade of hal  :Very Happy: 

tnx!

----------

## pe3k

Hello, what version of HAL solved your problem? And KDE/kernel versions? Because I have the same problem. Bad icons with USB hard drive and/or USB stick. Where could be problem?

----------

